# How To Remove Electric Starter



## derek8128 (Dec 26, 2019)

I have a LCT 291cc SnowForce and the electric starter is doing the 'spin but doesn't engage thing', so thought I would take the starter off and see if I could clena and grease it to get it going again.

I think the starter is attached by 2 bolts, but they are hidden behind the starter pulley and the housing that covers everything at the back of the blower.

Any tips or how-to's to getting the starter off without creating more work for myself? Every video I have found has the mounting bolts in plain view and accessible, so not sure how to approach getting access to these hidden ones.

Hope someone can advise me!!

Thanks,
D


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Some machines do require the removal of shrouds to get at the starter removal.

Usually, when they spin on applying power, but no engagement, the gears on the end are usually stripped. They can be replaced, but on many, without the special c-clip tool, it is a bit tricky to spread enough to get the gear off, and still retain is ability to reuse. Many times, a replacement gear will come with a new c-clip.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

derek8128 said:


> I have a LCT 291cc SnowForce and the electric starter is doing the 'spin but doesn't engage thing', so thought I would take the starter off and see if I could clena and grease it to get it going again.
> 
> I think the starter is attached by 2 bolts, but they are hidden behind the starter pulley and the housing that covers everything at the back of the blower.
> 
> ...


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

derek8128 said:


> . . . I think the starter is attached by 2 bolts, but they are hidden behind the starter pulley and the housing that covers everything at the back of the blower.
> Any tips or how-to's to getting the starter off without creating more work for myself?
> D


Your assessment is correct, the flywheel shroud needs to come off to access the starter bolts. Remove whatever is in the way.

This is probably similar to yours
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...riens-921028-ax291-starter-motor-removal.html


----------

